# JSP in Eclipse 3.2



## Biesterfeld (24. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

verwende momentan Eclipse 3.2 mit allen WPT-updates. Ich wollte mich nun an meine erste JSP machen und habe eine kleine 'Hello World' geschrieben.


```
<html>
	<head>
		<title>datum</title>
	</head>
	<body>
		<%= new java.util.Date() %>
	</body>
</html>
```

Diese wurde standardmäßig im Ordner WebContent abgelegt und wollte sie dann mittels Run -> Run on Server laufen lassen. Aber er kam nur folgende Fehlermeldung "No launchable artifact could be found in the selection".

Ich muss gestehen was JSP / Tomcat angeht noch ein blutiger Anfänger zu sein. Falls jemand einen Hinweis für mich hätte woran es liegen könnte / wo ich mal nachschauen müsste, wäre ich sehr erfreut.

Beste Grüße
Biesterfeld


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Jul 2006)

du brauchst nen server (z.B. apache tomcat 5.x - http://tomcat.apache.org/). Den musst du installieren und im Eclipse bekanntmachen:

Open Perspecitve -> J2EE
Dann den Reiter "Servers" klicken (Wenn er nicht da ist dann Show View -> Servers). Dort dann rechtsklick -> new -> apache tomcat 5.? und alles ausfüllen.
Dann Rechtsklick auf das Projekt. Da kannste irgendwo Tomcat als Server eintragen.
Und dann Rechtsklick auf dem Server -> Add/Remove Projects.
Und dann eben Run on Server..


----------



## Biesterfeld (24. Jul 2006)

Hi,


> du brauchst nen server


den hab ich ja auch. Ich kann Ihn auch fehlerfrei starten, und das Projekt ist auch im Server konfiguriert. Trotzdem ändert sich an der Fehlermeldung nichts.

Aber: ich stelle erst jetzt fest, dass der Server irgendwie nicht erreichbar ist. Also http://localhost:8080 gibt nen 404er. Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass das mit der neuen Release von Eclipse alles etwas mehr out-of-the-box funtkioniert. So bin ich aber ganz schön aufgeschmissen.

Viele Grüße
Biesterfeld


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Jul 2006)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du brauchst nen server (z.B. apache tomcat 5.x - http://tomcat.apache.org/).



Kann ich auch einen anderen Server benutzen?  :shock: 

Ich habe den Resin von Gaucho und brauche den leider auch da ich
online mit XTP-Dateien arbeite.


----------



## bronks (24. Jul 2006)

Biesterfeld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... "No launchable artifact could be found in the selection" ...


Den Fehler kenne ich. Im Internet findet man massenweise Fragen, die Deiner sehr ähnlich sind, aber leider keine Antworten. 

Der Fehler taucht mal auf und dann wieder nicht. Ich werd da auch nicht schlau ...


----------



## Biesterfeld (25. Jul 2006)

So hab jetzt den Tip bekommen, das JSP irekt aus dem Browser aufzurufen. Das funktioniert wenigstens.


----------



## bronks (6. Aug 2006)

Dieses Thema hat ein Häckchen bekommen?

Ist es in Eclipse üblich sich mit o.g Behelfskrücken vorwärts zu bringen?


----------



## Sanix (8. Aug 2006)

Um dieses Problem zu beseitigen musst du dir die Version 1.51 runterladen. Dann kommt bei mir eine anderen Fehlermeldung, theoretisch sollte es aber funktionieren.


----------



## Sanix (8. Aug 2006)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du brauchst nen server (z.B. apache tomcat 5.x - http://tomcat.apache.org/). Den musst du installieren und im Eclipse bekanntmachen:
> 
> Open Perspecitve -> J2EE
> Dann den Reiter "Servers" klicken (Wenn er nicht da ist dann Show View -> Servers). Dort dann rechtsklick -> new -> apache tomcat 5.? und alles ausfüllen.
> ...




Bei mir steht, Projekt kann nicht deployed werden. Ich kann das Projekt gar nicht zu dem Server hinzufügen. Weisst du woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## bronks (8. Aug 2006)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Bei mir steht, Projekt kann nicht deployed werden. Ich kann das Projekt gar nicht zu dem Server hinzufügen. Weisst du woran das liegen könnte?


Keine Ahnung. Beim letzten MainenaceReleas von 1.51 funktionieren einige andere Sachen nicht, sodaß ich es nach wenigen Minuten wieder zur Seite gelegt habe.

Ich habe versucht mich in Eclipse einzuarbeiten. Die Motivation hat stark nachgelassen. Nicht nur, weil grundlos Sachen nicht funktionieren. Es ist teilweise sehr unbequem bis spartanisch. Weiter habe ich herausgefunden, daß bei Problemen, die sich bei anderen IDEs selbserklärend lösen lassen, für Eclipse erst ein kostspieliges Interview eines Gurus nötig ist.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Aug 2006)

Eclipse WTP hat noch sehr sehr viele Bugs. Hab mit Leuten von IBM gesprochen welche auch mit der Eclipse Found. zusammenarbeiten. Die haben sehr heftige Performanceprobleme und solche "kleinen" Bugs welche die IDE in kürzester Zeit komplett zerschießen...

WTP 2.0 ich komme


----------



## eddi_geist (13. Aug 2006)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei mir steht, Projekt kann nicht deployed werden. Ich kann das Projekt gar nicht zu dem Server hinzufügen. Weisst du woran das liegen könnte?


Das kann daran liegen das du die *.jsp Datei nicht im im WebContent ordner liegen hast.


Was meint ihr mit der Version 1.51. Die Version von was?


----------



## byte (14. Aug 2006)

WTP = Webtools Plattform

Version 1.5 seit 30. Juni offiziell erschienen.


----------



## SnooP (14. Aug 2006)

hmmmm... mit Lomboz hatte ich nie solche Probleme


----------



## Sanix (14. Aug 2006)

Hmm das mit dem run on Server ist ja wertlos, wenn ich genau ihre Struktur brauchen muss. Die nichtmal Standard ist. Hauptsache ich kann den Server starten und Ant direkt von Eclipse aus verwenden, so ist das ziemlich gut


----------



## byte (14. Aug 2006)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmmmm... mit Lomboz hatte ich nie solche Probleme



Lomboz ist jetzt wohl auch ein Teil von WTP, wenn ich das auf der Seite richtig verstanden habe.


----------

